# TASER Instructor certification?



## MARINECOP

Anyone know of any instructor certifications coming up in New England? I have looked at the MPTC Academies for Massachusetts and don't see anything scheduled. Thank you.


----------



## kwflatbed

http://www.taser.com/training/Pages/allevents.aspx?State=MA

M26 & X26 Instructor Course

November 18-19, 2008

Haverhill, MA
United States

Dave Standen

$275 new certification or $95 recertification


----------

